# Sumo Power R34 - New Santa Pod Record



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi everyone.

11.17 second pass at Santa pod.

Well, yesterday was the first shakedown session for my new engine modifications on my R34 as built by Gary. My initial thoughts prior to running the car was that it would be nice to see the car into the 10's at Santa Pod but it wouldnt be a priority for the day, just to run the car, check the engine and settings, find any problems and head back with information for the cars future more serious modications in the coming weeks.

Well all in all things went extremely well. We had one fuel rail leak problem caused by the amount of force and the engine movement within the car after the first small burnout and test run which we solved without drama. On the very same initial run I broke my personal bests at Santa Pod for my reaction and 60ft without much effort at all and I am sure it would have been the best run of the day timewise if I haddent of ****ed up a gearchange from 3rd gear into 6th. On this particular run I managed a .991 reaction time and 1.661 60ft time which the latter is just awesome and is a time worthy of 9 second passes and in fact I was quicker here than the bikes doing 9 second passes! ( my best reaction time is .8 of s second )

After the first run we removed the rear wing to iredicate the strong headwind problem on the day to get some consistence in testing for later runs and continued with a futher 6 passes and all bar a couple of ****ups were within 1 tenth of a second and finally finishing on 11.17 @ 126mph which was my third run of the day.

The car had the rear seats removed for these runs also which weighed only 10 kilos on my corner scales. All runs were made on our low, running-in boost of 1.3bar, on full power we shall increase to 2bar of boost and then NOS on top of that.

We are currently awaiting the rest of the parts for the engine and car to complete the project to its imagined form and then we will test again at Santa Pod. The car is currently the same spec at last year apart from the new GT ART engine ( Gary @ GTART held the previous Skyline record at Santa Pod of 11.34 ) so it was great to see that we could improve the time without anything else other than a tad more power and better driving on my part it seems ( going by the times start to finish ).

Cant wait for more testing, the engine is truely awesome, so far we have put 1700 miles on it since last week, done 3 oil changes and it has not missed a beat no matter how hard I have pushed it although at the moment we have set the rpm limit to only 8500 rpm instead of 9500 ( on the dyno the power was still rising at 8500rpm ) but this will change later on when we run full power as it seems pointless right now. The car currently runs Apexi Power FC until we install the HKS FCON V PRO which Gary will then map and the Nitrous introduced.

Well done to Richard Bell whom also gained his personal best at the Pod of 11.7 in his R33GTR 

Santa Pod is a great place to run and requires respect to pull out the times as both Glen and Gary found yesterday, I cant wait for everyone else to get up there, whats the date going to be then Guy, Henry, Glen, Ronnie, Rupert, Gary, Ged, Keith and anyone else whom fancies a pop at the title.

Remember, Santa Pod is the home of European Drag racing, if you cant run the time at the Pod, you dont run it, simple.

Ps. all runs done on Dunlop Formula R semi slick road legal track tyres size : 265/35/18 - and as we will now have a banner on this site I can tell you that you can buy these tyres direct from us, they are in stock, many sizes available, call me fro details, our website is under construction for Sumo right now, should be done in next 8 weeks for defo.

Well, that it for now, hope to see you again soon, hope you find this info interesting, I think it is, we are pushing the Skyline boundarys even further now for the UK and things are starting to get interesting, for any of our overseas members our figures must seem reasonably laim in comparision to records in Japan and NZ and AUS but we are getting there and I dont think that it will be too long before we catch up.

See you all soon

Keep the faith

:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice time for low boost   Did anyone film that run?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey well done get that nos on and run again 

lee


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*GTR Record Holder at the Pod*

Good stuff. 

10's are definetly going to be on the cards for the GTR's and hopefully 9's which would be superb.

I was really impressed by the technique you have for launching Andy and also the way your 34 seemed to leap off the line. Like you said the Pod is a bugger to get right but when it all comes together you run good times.

Yes I did have trouble launching and decided to call it a day after 2 runs. Even with 2 runs I could not find the balance on launch and either bogged down (1st) or spun-up/revved to 9500 (2nd) so hats off to your technique and I will be grilling you for pointers. 

Overall though as it was my first time at the Pod I was very happy to have had a couple of runs in me 32 and am looking forward to getting back their with me car finished.

Hats off to Richard running 11.7 in his 'home brewed' 33 and also Lisa doing it for the Girls.

See Ya.

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Was a sight to see...*

EDIT! As i explained the bit about what was most impressive wrongly... doh

I was there, and yes, car really was awesome.

Cant belive that was only 1.3bar and 8500rpm, superb :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Launches were good, but where it REALLY was impressive was 60ft onwards till the end and beyond, was accelerating faster than most the bikes, and completley taking the **** compared to all the big block serious dragsters there which launch soo fast, then not all that once gripped.

Ive always had the intention of getting a R32 by end of year, but we was sitting in stands and soon as you did the 11.2 2 of the people i was with, both complte die hard cossie fans with veeeery highly modded esc cossies both said along the lines of "yea, i think its time to move on and get a skyline" lol  

Nice one mate

Steve


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*I have it on film...*

I'll send it to Andy, he can do with it what he will.

Top day boys and girls... 

Big shout to SimonS who nearly did it for the GTS boys by almost beating my GTR


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

what time did the gts get ?

lee


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

awsome awsome car Dirk, well done mate...!!! I was hoping that you would get in the 10's, but I am sure that will come!

Richard, wicked car, and a brilliant time, sort out that change into second and you will be absolutely flying!

me, well, managed a 13.1, will get better......must get that T78 sorted, or maybe those TD06's......decisions decisions....!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*very quick mate*

she certainly will fly when run in then!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great result Andy. I'm sure your car will pull some amazing times once its all finished.

Now where is that video then :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Thanks*

Hyperlink the video if you like, no problem, I cant host it so best if you chuck it up for everyone, cheers.

Tiggs, my best time on a standard R34 was 12.37 just for your info you got to try harder!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

what u playing at tiggs ??? 

get that t78 fitted 

lee


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the times Andy and Richard. Great to see all the hard work paying off. Based on those details, mid-low 10s should be a walk in the park when the engine is in full spec.

Andy, is there any chance you can provide us a bit of insight into what hard parts the engine is running (eg. turbos, bottom end, cams, etc.)? I guess we could make an intelligent guess using the JUN catalog but it would be better if we stuck to facts. 

Cya O!


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Hey Andy are you getting slow in old age !!!! My best reaction time was .7 and even Tigs managed a .8  Cheers for the Tips on launching, it really helped and I`m sure once I can get around the bogging down in 2nd gear Look out here I come !!! :smokin: 

Was a good day and I was also pleased with a 60ft time of 1.753 !! I reckon that if I was running them slicks I could do a bit better too. 

GUY, Do I qualify for TOTB yet?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Well gone all you Dragger! 

Andy,

I have sent the 2 vids I got of you to your Kleerfreight address.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hipo*

Hi,

Thanks.

My engine is full HKS, not JUN. Gary is JUN but my engine is not, just HKS for us 

The spec is :-

HKS 2.6 Billet Crank
HKS Billet Rods
HKS Forged Pistons
HKS Camshafts ( Step 2 )
HKS 2835 turbine kit

Everything that could possibly be HKS is HKS including HKS driveshafts to hold the power we will have.

There is one item in this engine which is JUN, which are the head studs, nothing else, this was a decision of Gary @ GT ART as engine builder, not mine, his preference to use them and its his engine they need to hold together so that part is his decision and his call as I am not an engine builder 

Just looked at some of the videos from yesterday of my car up the strip and the noise is like music, I have never heard a Skyline like it, the noise is so crisp and clear, I have a digital camera but am yet to work out how to turn it into a clip etc, will give it a go as I have various videos of the car/engine from first fire up to dyno runs and now light dragging and should really sort them out for all to see.

To put it all into perspective :-

For the past 3 months my missus has been getting all the attention whilst the R34 has been off the road and for the past week she's had none, everynight its been ' yeah see you later, off out in my car to.... dont wait up' and considering I have not really seen her too much for the past week and a half due to the car I havent done too bad as I have still managed a couple of shags in between which must be an all time record low weekly score for me, I am normally a twice a day man, know what I mean.....

So, is your Skyline better than Sex? Maybe I am just doing it wrong all these years, but I dont think so, I can see me becoming a single man before too long at this rate, Skylines eh?!............ I can see me having to get it as and when I stop for petrol 

Not out in the car tonight as I am going down the pub to talk about it instead


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

Dirk,

Well done, pleasure to see the runs, it looked and sounded awesome. 


Richard,

Well done also, to get into the 11s is an achievement indeed and makes you part of a very small club.

As for TOTB, it certainly puts you in contention for a place. I shall shortly be publishing the list of interested parties again and how they rank currently.

Guy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Hipo*



Dirk Diggler said:


> I have still managed a couple of shags in between which must be an all time record low weekly score for me, I am normally a twice a day man, know what I mean.....


LOL


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: I have it on film...*



Chris Bassett said:


> *Big shout to SimonS who nearly did it for the GTS boys by almost beating my GTR  *


What time did Simon run ??


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

14 and a bit 

come one then jsaon get down to the pod as promised see if we can both improve on that 

what u think a charity drag 

( not drag queen )


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*opps*

posted on the other thread in m&e
basically said
Well done and will be happy for a race when me car is done 
Gary


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Well done Andy looks like you should have no problems getting in to the low 10's when your running full boost and mods (NOS). Any Ideas on what you looking at top speed?


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Well done Andy/Gary. The car sounded fantastic before your recent bout of developments. Look forward to hearing and seeing it again.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the details, Andy. Great spec you've got yourself! I'm partial to HKS parts myself. Good luck with TOTB2.

Cya O!


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Congtaulations for your time. It is an impressive time, especially at the boost pressure you are running. Your 60 foot time is also very impressive. My best run was 1.72 60 foot time in a gtir.

I have to say though, that I have seen a GTR R33 with 600bhp run a 10.6 @132mph at Santa Pod about 2 years ago. I cant remember the guys name, but it was Iris Purple. That is the quickest GTR I have seen at the Pod.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*10.6*

I think that you may be mistaken with this.

2 years ago there were probably maybe 3 or 4 cars in the UK with that kind of power and they are cars known by everyone here. No-one has ever ran 10's at the Pod in a Skyline, they certainly wouldnt be running 132mph with 600bhp either, sorry.

If they did then great but I dont think so.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Congratulations Andy the car certainly sounded sweet at Bolney 

Best regards Alan


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Dirk - Your right, sorry 132 was too low. I checked with a friend, who was also there, and the speed was 136, but the time was definately 10.6.

I had a R33 GTR Skyline about 2 years ago, and there were lots of tuning parts good for over 600bhp at the time.

It was the same day I ran a 11.7 at 124mph in my GTiR, may 2001, and Reyland ran 11.6 at 125mph in his Escort Cos.

One of my clients used to build and race the R32's GTR's about 5 years ago, and they were running 750bhp, so 600bhp for a R33 2 years ago is not exactly unrealistic.

I'm not knocking your acheivement, just simply putting things into prespective.

Good luck for the future. I wish you and all the top GTR's good luck for TOTB2.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Danny*

Just curious, but if you have a client who 5 years ago built big power skylines why were you asking how much 750 would cost? Surely he would know and if it was 5 years ago he would be far ahead of all the tuners on here? 

Just curious

Luke


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

dannyf said:


> *
> 
> One of my clients used to build and race the R32's GTR's about 5 years ago, and they were running 750bhp, so 600bhp for a R33 2 years ago is not exactly unrealistic.
> *


Okey Dokey


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Purple R33?*

Maybe it was Michael Diamantides and his 3 litre OS Giken R33.

Flash back: www.lcars.eu.org/joss.ellis/GTR/Owners.html

Thats been around a while and is well known.
Oh, just read he said best 1/4 @ 11.3. 
Mind you look at his 0-100.......7.8!:smokin: 

Maybe even Garys Beast when it was owned by Dennis. 

There were big GT-R's around then.


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Luke - Thanks for the sarcasm, but he was a client whose house I sold a couple of years ago, and retired out of the area. If he was around now I would have asked him, but as he is not, I thought I would come to this website, where I was told people were friendly and helpful.

Dirk - Your ego has more power than your car. Why couldnt you just accept than somebody has done a better time than you at Santa Pod.

As I have said, your time is impressive, and I'm sure you will go quicker, but as far as Im concerned, the quickest time I have seen at Santa Pod is 10.6 in a R33 GTR.

For those who know me, and my cars, will know that I have been a regular at Santa Pod for many years in various cars of mine, so why would there be a need for me to make something up? 

I was just suprised when a friend of mine emailed me, after reading your post, and we were both amazed as we had seen this run of 10.6!

Anyway, if you want to be the KING OF THE CASTLE, you crack on!!!

Its just a shame that just recently, the Skyline forum has a reputation of being egotistical since TOTB2 was announced, and after having read some of the recent posts, I can understand why.

Most people on this site, have been very helpful and posted some good information which I have taken on board.

Unfortunately, for a newbie like me on this website, it is very dissapointing and unwelcoming after such a good start for the sarcastic remarks aimed at my post.

Again, I reiterate, I am only stating what I saw!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*different viewpoint*

Hi Danny,

There are always quicker people out there, and despite this being the skyline forum not everyone knows every car. If you say you saw this with your own eyes then thats fine, Im sure Andy will agree that "fastest forum member" at the pod is good enough for his purposes. Either way, as you said, 11.1 sec passes are not to be sniffed at on road tyres, and all power to him.

We are not all "egotistical", its just that since TOTB everyone and their dog seems to have floated over here to either tell us about this car or that car thats going to be faster, or is faster. Or they want to make weird comparisons or just plain make up stuff. Once you have been around for a bit, and people get used to the idea that you are not here to stir up bad feeling - as I am sure you are not - then Im sure you will find almost all the people on here are as friendly and helpful as those you have met before this thread.

Regards,

James.................:smokin: 

PS I just looked at Joss's old gallery, I dont suppose David Yu did any serious dragging in Godzilla did he?? Would this be the car??


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Sarcasm*

Danny I wasn't trying to be sarcastic I was genuinely curious. I was actualy assuming your answer to be more along the lines of ' I wanted to know the different ways of getting the geniune power and what options they offer' or something like that? If this guy was building 10 sec Skylines then I would love to more.
As for you and your cars I am fully aware of you and the Pulsar you bought from Adrian Cash, I too own one and have done for 4 years so I know how quick it is.
It does amaze me however that if a Skyline was putting in 10's at the Pod 2 years ago more people would know about it? I have been going to RWYB days at the Pod for a good 2 - 3 years and never heard of it. If it is true then great I would love to know more about the car and who built it and the mods etc etc.

Don't be so defensive.

Luke


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

James, I didn't mean everyone was egotistical, just a selected few from what I have read.

The Skyline forum is given a bad reputation by other forums, for being over egotistical.

I just dont expect to get slated by someone who has a different opinion to mine.

I certainly do not wish to tarnish everybody with the same brush.

Regards 

Danny
(The Purple Legend)


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Acceptance of the new king*

Thats the trouble with being the top of the tree, when people look up all they see is an a r s e h o l e 

Edited to say..

Dannyf if you had been here for a while you would know that Dirks Ego is what makes Dirk Dirk. Ask anyone.

I you think you know someone who can beat him then bring it on.

Dirk would be one of the first people on this forum to lend a hand if you needed it or whatever I sure all would agree...


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Luke - I really have no idea whose car it was. All I remember on the day was that when my GTiR was parked up after a run, I heard a bolt drop on the floor, so I picked it up.

A chinese chap was standing near me, and saw what I was doing so asked to see the bolt.

"Gearbox bolt" he said, and upon further examination, he was absolutely right.

Never saw him again, but reckoned he must have been Mr. JUN, or someone pretty clued up.

Going back to "this client of mine", I remember him showing a baffled fuel tank he had lying around which he had made. Looked pretty basic, but was designed for short track racing.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Danny,

Thats cool matey, in fact I often get flamed on other forums just cos I tell it how I see it, no problem mate!!

The main reason alot of the other forums give us a bad rep is often simply down to jealousy, or some knd of petty nit picking that the internet seems to breed. I know what car I would rather have, and I thank my lucky stars that I was able to buy one (although at the moment I dont feel all that lucky, but thats another story  ). I dont go onto other forums to slate them for their choices, but thats all we get over here at the moment.

BTW none of these comments are aimed at you, I am just trying to give you an historical reference to the last year or so.

Keep it on the black stuff,

James..................:smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ha well said rob mate just that he aint an **** like some people

why not run ur evo against andy !!

i can follow suit on pushbike agoinst ur quad ??


lee


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

what was the jun r33 running up in scotland? i thought that was running 10.6's, i thought this was the quickest a skyline has run in the uk?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Acceptance of the new king*



japracer MK2 said:


> *Thats the trouble with being the top of the tree, when people look up all they see is an a r s e h o l e
> 
> Edited to say..
> 
> ...


His own brother sums it up best I think. !! lol   

I may rarely agree with what Andy says, but I respect his no bul**hit attitude, and from speaking to many people he has a great reputation for helping out in times of trouble.

James.............................:smokin:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*matt*



m4tt_c said:


> *what was the jun r33 running up in scotland? i thought that was running 10.6's, i thought this was the quickest a skyline has run in the uk? *


Which part of 'Santa Pod' did you have trouble reading LOL


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought the superlemon had run a 10.2, but this could have been in Japan, and besides, isnt Crail downhill ??

My sincerest apologies if my heads up me arris!!

J......................... 

PS.........Superlemon.....what a name for a car, imagine you went and told all your mates down the pub you had just paid like £80 grand on a car, and it wasnt just a lemon..........it was a SUPERlemon   ............hehehe classic !!!!!!!!!

Where did I put me flameproof suit..........errrrr........


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

yeah i was just saying the quickest one has run in the uk.... does that not include santa pod?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pod*

As people have said, there are cars out there from all makes that most of us know nothing about. As an example, the first T78 equipped GTR in the UK was built before Ronnies car and has never been seen at any GTR events.

How many of you out there have ever seen the road-legal Porsche 911 Turbo, that did 10.02 at Santa Pod to win Ultimate Street Car in 1999?

Not everyone is on the internet (ever seen Ronnie post?) and not everyone is interested in Car Clubs or Events.

Guy


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

is ronnie on forum then ??


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Nuff said. 

I went to Bedford Auction's yesterday, as I heard they had a R33 GTR up for auction.

The guide was 7.5k, on a M Plate. HKS exhaust, and HKS replica air filters, Iris Purple. 80k on the clock, and in pretty good nick all round. The gearbox was very stiff, but apart from that, looked o.k. 

Waited till near the end of the auction to bid on the car, and as per usual, the local bidders started bidding around 7k, and upto 8k in £100 incriments.

At 8k, everyone stopped bidding except for me, and another chap, and my budget was 10k, but carried on upto 10k.

The other chap was obviously desperate to get this car, so I carried on bidding even though it was above what I wanted to spend to bump up the price. I stopped bidding at £10,700, and he in turn got the car.

I was a little gutted, as I would have liked the car, but having been offered m reg gtr's with warranty for £12k, it wasent worth any more to me, especially as the engine will need rebuilding soon, and the gearbox on its last legs.

The last 3 letters on the reg was EDE. Ring any bells?????


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*sorry about the hijack dirky*

Danny,

You've obviously read the book entitled "How to win friends and influence people"

First you put down Dirks times by talking about someone quicker, and now you're bragging about how you "carried on bidding even though it was above what I wanted to spend to bump up the price."

I cant believe that you didnt even check the forum to see if anyone was talking about the bargain r33 they had just bought!! I bet Duncan is going to be well impressed when he reads this, cos he is the one who purchased the car...............

here 

..................just out of interest, what engineering expertise tells you that the engine needs rebuilding and the gearbox is on its last legs?? 

As for warranted gtr's for 12k, have you read the front page of this website??

I hope I wasnt wrong to give you the benefit of the doubt earlier.

James...............


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hmm Ok*

Not going there, sorry.

We ran 11.1 at the Pod and very soon 10.6 will be a distant memory for anyone when talking about Skyline passes at Santa Pod.

Andy Barnes

Ps. Mr Tanaka of JUN is Japanese.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well, well, well*

Same shit different day.

God it gets boring.

Glen


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*You*

Just gotta larf...   

Coz if you dont you wont wanna visit some days


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

James - Being honest, I know what you mean. It was just an expression of my dissapointment.

I did wonder if the buyer was on the site, or maybe a dealer but I spoke my mind, and probably didnt explain my intentions correctly.

I am looking for a certain car, at the right price, and that car went over what I wanted to pay. I wanted to pay £10k for the car max, and my budget was £10,500, so bidded to my limit.

Have you heard the expression "never spend above your means"???

Many members have told me on this site, not to buy too cheap, as the car will probably require an engine rebuild at 80k +, and also the gearbox is on its last legs at that stage, and as there were no receipts in the folder for an engine rebuild or gearbox replacement, I had my concerns.

The gearbox was also very tight, and a little stiff getting into 4th gear. A lot tighter than my last Skyline.

I still think the car was a good price, but not the right price for me, and if I was really bidding for the sake of it, I would have bid a lot higher than I did. 

Im not saying that I'm an expert in Skylines, but having owned one, and as I used to have a tuning company in Renault 5 GTTurbo's, I know a little more than your average person.

Visiting my old website at www.ddautosports.co.uk may explain a little more.

I hope that explains things a little clearer, and my only criticism of your post is that I didn't slate Dirk's time, but in fact praised it on many occassions, and wished him luck in the future, but if stating a fact that a car has run a quicker time is a crime, then Guilty I am.

PS - And no, you havent got me wrong. If you need a reference for me to join this elite group, feel free to speak to the Berkshire Flyers, Im sure Nick will tell you about his spin in "The Purple Legend", which helped him make the decision to buy his own.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Trouble*

Yep, agreed.

This thread could have been a dignified thread where someone rightly was pleased to share their own achievements of doing a very quick time at Santa Pod. 

POST EDITED BY GUY TO REMOVE CONTENTIOUS PART TO PREVENT EXTENDED ARGUMENTS 

Guy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*The basis for my last post*

was not to point a finger at anyone but, to generalise that threads/posts of someone doing something well nearly always seems to degenerate.

Only said this as I don't want people reading something into my posts that isn't their. I had enough of that in 2002, as I am sure did others, and to be honest get fed up with it.

Jeez it seems opinions and achievements aren't welcome sometimes. Pretty sad.

PMJ summed it up rather well I think.

Glen


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Come on guys... Dirk hit a good time and he crowed about it... in my books that is only right and proper... Danny said something that may or may not have taken some shine off it... that's good too... it is all about a bit of 'psychng out' Dirk does his fair share of that as does everyone else... 

The thing to do is simple... Santa Pod has a tel no. if you wanna take issue then they will tell you straight... I believe they keep records for years... so thats what you do guys...

Also, if you are gonna bitch
... for the sake of all the rest of us make it funny
... please
... several times I have found myself, Anglepoise in hand, beating myself about the head to stay awake long enough to finish a post
... bicker by all means
... but PLEASE for the love of humanity make it entertaining.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

*10.02*

Guy,

Was that Paul Waite's green GT1? If so, I understand that it has run a best of 9.6. 

Phil


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

My point of view, for what it's worth.

Andy has posted some respectable times and is obviously happy enough to share it with us. Like it or not, Andy's car is subject to a lot of media attention, despite his ultimate methods. Because of this, you _are_ going to read about it a lot (although the stickers have to go, it's just not cricket  )

Whether or not he mentions Sumo/Kleerfrieght/HKS is irrelevant (as of last week, Sumo is now an advertiser of this forum). Fact is, there's no law on this forum to say you can't disclose your sources of parts and labour - everyone does it. However, my past battles with Andy shows signs of fresh scars as I've tried to rein in some of his more 'blatant' ads in the past. It doesn't matter anymore, as a paying advertiser he's entitled to say as he wishes (within reason).

Furthermore, the moderators of this forum, especially Guy, have always encouraged _factual and proven_ claims of both power and times - it's all so easy to assume to have known a friend's, brothers' cousin who ran a 10 second sprint 3 years ago. No disrespect to Danny but like many other Skyline owners, I've met countless people on the streets who claim to know someone down the road from them with 1000 BHP GTR's. It's a little hard to swallow the 20th time. Again, I'm not attempting to belittle your claim, but it's probably a reason why this forum is sceptical of claims from new users.

Glad to see the big race has started though and with further competition from the GTR stables, Dirk, you're in for a hard time. But let's just remember that we're all on the same team, eh?

Cem


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Cool....


btw i have a friend whose cousins wifes, sons, work colleague , who has a 425bhp Dyson ( oooops that s advertising)" hoover".

He claims he does from the stairs to the lounge in 9.6secs at 1.2 bar

Im thinkin of setting up a Ten Of The Best Meeting at Comet on the 25th

please e mail me with your spec!

Dannyf


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Danny are you still up at Harts Hill?

My Hoover Constellation will kill anything going... it has Active Air suspension...

http://homepage.dtn.ntl.com/paul.linnell/electricity/vacuums canister.html


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*DAN*

LMFAO at the one...  

Make to the next meet at the Plough...

Paul J..


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

Unfortunately we had a major break-in at the unit, literally wiped us out. 

In the end we had to sell our demo car, 357bhp gtturbo with NOS, as the t***s nicked over 10 k worth of gear


Dannyf


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well done Andy, and everyone else too. Pity I couldn't get to see it but sounds like the best is yet to come, and please don't let this thread put you off posting more info on your progress.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*well I never*

Danny,

Bad luck about the break in, why people feel entitled to just take what isnt theirs does my head in. I know what you mean about live within your means, Im kind of a walking advert for that at the mo or rather how not to do it !!

Mycroft,

Sorry im not funny anymore, I promise to try harder next time, in the mean time direct yourself to dirky's gaseous appendage to ensure yourself of humour and a positive outlook!!

Glen,

Cheer up mate, youve got one of the fastest cars in the UK, if anyones got a chance of showing Dirky a set of rear lights, you have.

Mr Diggler,

How well does your car handle with considerable ballast on the left?? I think I would like to be shown what 2835's with gas feels like, if you have the time at one of the next meets.

Guy,

Same to you as Glen, only double. In fact two and a half, as owner of a 34 work of art you should be Mr Happy, as co-owner of Project X with I believe the highest dyno proven output in the UK you should be Mr Ecstatic, and for Petes sake, your spare car is a flippin Porker RS, how happy should one man be. On top of that your gettin covered in baby poo on a regular basis, and can relax happy in the knowledge that your willy works to its full potential !!  

Cem,

You can obviously do what you bl**dy like as you own the whole site  , and I think your a git for bringing yet another 34 into the country which is so much better than mine.

PMJ,

Just go and terrorise some tvr owners or sumthin !!  


And as for me ??...........................................what do I know, Ive blown mine up......remember !!!!


Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Congrats on the effort. I am sure you are going to better it.

126 mpg is getting in serious territory where a lot of things can go wrong mechanically. For that reason it is at a bit of a distance for me at the moment.

Best of luck.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dirks Quarter*

James,

You're right, I am happy.

I was also very pleased to see Dirk do his 11.17 and also several close runs (I think I saw about 4 that were all in the 11.2s). 

It's fantastic to see a GTR beat all the V8 muscle up the strip and even most of the bikes.

I'll leave it at that.

Guy


----------



## dannyf (Jan 4, 2002)

I have desperately looking for a GTR, and have been offered a nice spec R32 for a good price, which just needs a little tidying.

My only problem is not having the space to put it, whilst I try and sell some of my other cars.

Between me and my wife, we have a Escort Cos, Sapphire Cos and Toyota Previa - (500bhp with nos), and are picking up the missus Scooby from DP Motorsport on Saturday, so as you can imagine, any more cars is getting a bit cramped. We can get 2 on the drive, and the rest on the road, now I have nice neighbours, but I think I am pushing the boat.

Any suggestions, and do I buy the R32???


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Dirks Quarter*



Guy said:


> *James,
> 
> You're right, I am happy.
> 
> ...


I witnessed the Skyline running and it was pretty impressive, you are wrong however.

A 1969 Dodge Coronet ran on street tyres a 10.64 @ 126, it does have a V8 by the way.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Pod*

I must have missed the Coronet run, I was only there for about 2 hours. Was it a 426 Hemi or a 440 Six pack? I'd guess it's a 440 as few Hemis are raced any more due to their value.

What interests me is that the V8 cars (and I love them) do superb ETs, but have relatively low Speed eg several cars ran 11's but only at 110-115mph speed. I guess that must be due to great launches (big tyres and autobox), but less top-end power.

Guy


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

That Coronet is actually over 500ci! What stunned me was the way it left so hard on street tyres.

A lot of the naturally aspirated V8 motored cars rely on huge torque to get them moving and cover the first 1/8 rapidly but ultimately lack the top end charge to produce a high speed at the end of the 1/4.

Did you see the matt black MK111 Cortina run, totally street legal and running a Cosworth motor with nitrous he went 10.97 @ 127 still carrying all his tools in the back!

I am a secret Skyline fan and would probably have one if I didn't have the Mustang.

Jeff


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*porsche*

if anyone cares about the porsche it was owned by dave perry of dp motorsport very quick car i have been in it


----------

